# Ditsum Dasha - 2006 Bay mare by Catherston Dazzler



## Laura1812 (10 December 2013)

Trying to locate the whereabouts of Ditsum Dasha last known to have been sold through Brightwells May 2012.

I am her breeder and would just like to know her whereabouts and whether she is ok. Any news good or bad much appreciated.

Would dearly love to be able to buy her back if she ever became available.


----------



## Laura1812 (6 October 2015)

Bump still looking - would love to know where she is and keep in touch with her, or just know she is ok.


----------



## cally6008 (6 October 2015)

Any photos ?
Any white markings ?
Microchip number maybe ?
Stable name ?


----------



## Laura1812 (9 October 2015)

She was sold as a foal so no up-to-date photos and she's not chipped. Has a SHB(GB) green passport - by Catherston Dazzler out of Rolster Princess a TB mare.

I have a foal picture but don't know how to post it.

Shes dark bay with a medium sized blaze, 3 socks, near fore is black. Would be around the 16hh mark I should think.


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 October 2015)

Haven't heard of this mare, I'm afraid, but maybe this entry from Brightwells May 29 2012 sale may jog someone's memory? Did you trace the vendor, Mr.E.Rowe?

The Property of Mr E Rowe
132 DITSUM DASHA, BAY MARE, 6 YEARS, 16HH APPROX
Sire: Catherston Dazzler by Dutch Courage
Dam: Rolster Princess by Right Regent out of Sharp Lass
Registered: SHB (GB)
Rides in an outline and moves well. Jumping courses up to 1.10m with a good technique and plenty of scope, has done Show Jumping, Cross Country and Dressage. Hacks out and is good to handle


----------



## Laura1812 (16 October 2015)

Mr E Rowe bought her from me at weaning. Promised to keep in touch and let me know if he was ever going to sell her but didn't. It really saddens me that she went through the sales as she sold for a lot less than he paid for her at 6 months old! Had I known I would have bought her back


----------



## Laura1812 (1 September 2016)

Bump!


----------



## chaps89 (8 September 2016)

As she was registered is it worth trying the relevant body? They won't be able to give you information about what they hold but could possibly take your details and pass them onto whoever is currently listed as the owner on their system? Or even the auction house on the same basis maybe?


----------



## Laura1812 (31 July 2017)

Bump! Still looking!


----------

